# Citizenship ceremony waiting time



## Mellie (Jan 17, 2014)

Hey Guys, new on this website  I was approved for citizenship end of October and I am waiting for the letter for the ceremony. DIAC said it takes 3-6 months but I understand it also depends a lot on the councils... Apparently I am on the waiting list but have not been allocated a date yet.

I am located in the Greater Dandenong area. I know I'll need to be patient  but just to give me an idea, is there anyone that was recently invited to a ceremony by this council, and when were you approved?

Thanks!


----------



## Sandra Archangel (Dec 11, 2015)

Mellie said:


> Hey Guys, new on this website  I was approved for citizenship end of October and I am waiting for the letter for the ceremony. DIAC said it takes 3-6 months but I understand it also depends a lot on the councils... Apparently I am on the waiting list but have not been allocated a date yet.
> 
> I am located in the Greater Dandenong area. I know I'll need to be patient  but just to give me an idea, is there anyone that was recently invited to a ceremony by this council, and when were you approved?
> 
> Thanks!


Mine came through the same day

Eligibility criteria: UKM (decent by Mum, and born before 1983)
Method of application: Through a company called Move Up in Cape Town South Africa
Date of sent to Liverpool office: Completed 15 August 2015 
Date of receipt by UK Liverpool HO: Not sure
Date of debit of fees: not sure as the funds were taken from Move Up but they confirmed it was taken
Date of receipt of acknowledgement: Never received anything
Date of Biometric Enrolment: Received a letter on the 21st October 2015 but dated 5 October 15. Had the (B/E) done 2 November 2015
Date of receipt of approval: 19 February 2016
Date of Ceremony: 29 February 2016
Date of Passport application: To be done still 

Good Luck 
Sandra


----------



## podigeo (Feb 4, 2014)

Sandra Archangel said:


> Mine came through the same day
> 
> Eligibility criteria: UKM (decent by Mum, and born before 1983)
> Method of application: Through a company called Move Up in Cape Town South Africa
> ...


:confused2: Hi Sandra - I think OP is talking about Australian Citizenship timeline...

@OP - To answer your question, yes it is 3-6 months, in some cases I have seen VIC has 7 months waiting for ceremony


----------

